# Audi R8 (Pics)



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Got a call tonight, so went round and had a little play, plus small photo shoot. The light was fading fast so the pictures are a little grainy.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

You lucky, lucky, lucky Â£$%^&*

Is this at Aylesbury now then Ken?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Paul

I've Just PM'd you


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Tasty motor - bet Tim (and anyone else) can't wait 

James


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Whilst it is a fine looking motor, I still can't get over the TTness inside.

For Â£80k plus, you shouldn't share the interior with a car over Â£50k cheaper.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

senwar said:


> Whilst it is a fine looking motor, I still can't get over the TTness inside.
> 
> For Â£80k plus, you shouldn't share the interior with a car over Â£50k cheaper.


Funny you should say that, I thought the same thing.

I'm still not a fan of the corporate grill, although it doesn't look so bad on the R8, probably because its a bit slimmer.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

senwar said:


> Whilst it is a fine looking motor, I still can't get over the TTness inside.
> 
> For Â£80k plus, you shouldn't share the interior with a car over Â£50k cheaper.


I'm not sure it's necessarily TTness so much as Audiness. But your point still stands. I guess that's the danger of of putting nice interiors in the cheaper cars - you have to do someting really, really special in the more expensive ones.

Wouldn't say no though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

senwar said:


> Whilst it is a fine looking motor, I still can't get over the TTness inside.
> 
> For Â£80k plus, you shouldn't share the interior with a car over Â£50k cheaper.


I agree my dealer has an all black R8 in at Â£88k it is Defo a great looking car but IMOP does not look like an Â£88k car


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

The car looks stunning....end of.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Could do with a clean and polish! :roll:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

M T Pickering said:


> Could do with a clean and polish! :roll:


It had been to Scotland and back, I couldn't see any brake dust :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'd rather have an "Audi" interior, albeit with similarities to the TT, than the dull and shoddy effort that Porsche throw together. Been a similar story with BMW too...

Many of the journos have heaped praise on the Audi interior, versus that of Lambo, Porsche, BMW...

If Audi had completely changed their style and done something whacky for the R8 interior, you'd probably end up with a much greater number of unhappy people. Its an Audi, and I'm not surprised that it looks like one. They make the best interiors, its as simple as that.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I really like the interior! V nice indeed

As for the exterior - some shots I think it looks plain, misproprtioned, dull and boring, other shots I think it looks absolutely stunning. I think the variance is down to colour much of the time.

The jury is still out on it for me - it will probably look better in the metal as I've seen lots of cars on photos that look rubbish and then blow me away when I see them

Looking forward to seeing one. Over in Marbella/Puerto Banus for the weekend so will keep my eyes peeled round there for one

Cheers

James


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, I love the interior (its one of the major improvements IMO in the Mk2 TT) and love the seats.

But as I say, its just weird that the same seats etc are in the prestige model Audi


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

senwar said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love the interior (its one of the major improvements IMO in the Mk2 TT) and love the seats.
> 
> But as I say, its just weird that the same seats etc are in the prestige model Audi


I just think it a little contradictory to say "I love the seats.", which presumably means you love those seats in general, but think it weird that Audi use them in both the TT and the R8.

If the seats are that good, why would Audi need to redesign them for the R8? Or vice versa - if they're actually the R8 seat, but can be made for reasonable cost, why not put them in the TT?

If we assume that the seats need some common ground - a heating element, electrics, a bit to sit on, a bit to lean your back against - they're going to be made from the same material (leather) and your company has some common design themes and a standard "brand" look across its ranges, I'm struggling to see why you wouldn't end up with something that was either very similar or exactly the same...

The MK1 TT had seats which really let it down. Unfortunately the S3 seats wouldn't fit in, and there were very few options. Perhaps Audi have realised that people want a good seat, and have designed one!

You can have buckets as an option in the R8 (although not in the US, I understand) - I wonder if those are the same as the TT ones too...

Audi have also launched the exclusive collection, although I'm yet to see much about it in the UK yet - and that means you can customise your R8 interior to your heart's content...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

No pleasing some folk eh?

Audi interiors are consistently good across the models. That the cheaper models benefit from the materials choice, fit and finish lavished on the more costly models is a big plus I would have thought.

Quality is the norm with Audi interiors

Tops down is always gonna be better for halo effect.

Shame the big car corporate grills never work quite same on small cars and sports cars.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

No pleasing some folk eh?

Audi interiors are consistently good across the models. That the cheaper models benefit from the materials choice, fit and finish lavished on the more costly models is a big plus I would have thought.

Quality is the norm with Audi interiors

Tops down is always gonna be better for halo effect.

Shame the big car corporate grills never work quite same on small cars and sports cars.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

I like certain aspects of the R8â€™s interior, the instrument cluster is very nice along with the switch gear, and it has a quality look about it. I donâ€™t entirely agree with Tim about the seats though, the MkI TT seats with their smaller leather panels should be less susceptible to stretching unlike the larger panels of leather used on the newer seats. Time will tell.

It is a very nice car, with a lot of good design and attention to detail.

It looks so nice in the flesh/metal and the sound it makes is just incredible 8) , especially in a built up area.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

KenTT said:


> I like certain aspects of the R8â€™s interior, the instrument cluster is very nice along with the switch gear, and it has a quality look about it. I donâ€™t entirely agree with Tim about the seats though, the MkI TT seats with their smaller leather panels should be less susceptible to stretching unlike the larger panels of leather used on the newer seats. Time will tell.
> 
> It is a very nice car, with a lot of good design and attention to detail.
> 
> It looks so nice in the flesh/metal and the sound it makes is just incredible 8) , especially in a built up area.


What I meant about the MKI seats was nothing to do with the leather quality - more the posture and seating position.

They weren't "sporting" and didn't offer good lateral support.

In contrast, the S3, S4, RS4 seats were much much better.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> > I like certain aspects of the R8â€™s interior, the instrument cluster is very nice along with the switch gear, and it has a quality look about it. I donâ€™t entirely agree with Tim about the seats though, the MkI TT seats with their smaller leather panels should be less susceptible to stretching unlike the larger panels of leather used on the newer seats. Time will tell.
> ...


Agree, but i think nowadays Recaro seats in general have become a bit mainstream. Still provide good levels of comfort & often look great, but just not as sporting.

Not sat in an R8 yet so no idea how good/bad the seats are. I had heard Audi will offer the RS4 (& other Audi models) Bucket Seats in the R8, but not sure if it's a cost or no cost option. These seats AFAIK can't be beaten for sporting prowess & look the mutts, however the price is they'd be painful to anyone carrying a few lbs as the margin of give is non existent.

Liking the A8 stearing wheel in that R8 (brings back memories) & am i correct that the car in the photo is devoid of a drivers footrest :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'd not had access to one before this weekend and now I have .... I hope it's as good to drive as they say.

It's nice looking and the interior is good but after seeing it just sitting there, I don't see Â£80k+.


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

Â£88k for an Audi - someone is having a laugh...right ?


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

So whats the drive like ? 
what could you compare it too ?

Damn I need to go test drive one now


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

KenTT said:


>


What is this? R8 or mk2TT?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Does the TT speedo go up to 220? :lol:


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

jampott said:


> Does the TT speedo go up to 220? :lol:


..will the R8, and if so...where ? :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

redTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Does the TT speedo go up to 220? :lol:
> ...


The V8 version maxes out at 187mph.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

jampott said:


> redTT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Just fast enough to avoid the GATSOs :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Does the TT speedo go up to 220? :lol:


Thought you were going to say, "no it's a DB7..." :wink:


----------

